# Elastomeric for outdoor concrete balconies



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm trying to research what product(s) would be good to 'waterproof' or at least help protect a few upstairs exterior balcony patios (2nd floor) at some condos for a friend that runs them.

They're broomed concrete, about 8 years old and aside from settling crack damage (spider web cracks on each patio of varying size up to about 1/16" diameter), in decent shape. I'm going to try to confirm tomorrow if they were sealed but I'm almost positive at this point that they weren't.

SW has a caulk called Drylock that they recommend for large concrete cracks and while googling, SW also has a product called Sher-Crete that's a 'flexible concrete waterproofer'.
The local manager was going to check w/his rep to see what they would recommend but I'm just curious if any around here have used something similar in the past.

Jeremy


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds good - Ask your rep about a concrete and paver sealer from H&C. Cheap $15ish per gallon.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks NEPS, I'll do that:thumbsup:


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Shercrete is a great product. It will bridge hairline cracks and give you a waterproof surface Currently, the product is only available in a textured formula, but soon it will be available in a smooth. The textured is great because it gives you a nonslip surface. I have used this product on pool decks and patios, and have had great results.


----------



## claystoke (Sep 24, 2010)

The smooth formula is available now and the colors can be made in white or deep bases. The Shercrete system is also meant to be used in conjunction with a clear Shercrete sealer topcoat which is available in Low Luster and Gloss.


----------



## saveonpainting (Mar 17, 2010)

Elastomeric is good

make sure to remove filter from spray and to add water!

Save on Painting Co. Vancouver BC Painting Company


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

saveonpainting said:


> Elastomeric is good
> 
> make sure to remove filter from spray and to add water!
> 
> Save on Painting Co. Vancouver BC Painting Company


thanks for the thousands of tips you've generously given us in the past 6 hours.


----------

